# Syndicate remake



## TitanSound (Oct 3, 2011)

Coming next year. Oh yesssss.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2011)

I saw this and I'm a bit torn.  Syndicate was one of the most enjoyable games I have ever played.  Blowing up civilians with the gauss gun will never ever get boring.

Like X-Com they've decided to remake it as an FPS.

Fuckers.

But then, at least this does actually look alright.


----------



## Mungy (Oct 3, 2011)

back in the day, i saw an fps version of syndicate as the way forward. it was an absolutely awesome game, hope this lives up to it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 3, 2011)

tommers said:


> I saw this and I'm a bit torn. Syndicate was one of the most enjoyable games I have ever played. Blowing up civilians with the gauss gun will never ever get boring.
> 
> Like X-Com they've decided to remake it as an FPS.
> 
> ...





I like FPS games, but it's a crowded genre, where as a remake of the original could have been ace.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2011)

Except it's not a remake. It's Gloomy Grey/Brown Shooter part 29 billion: Syndicate.

The key concepts of Syndicate were managing a _team _of operatives, from a remote viewpoint. Tactics. Strategy (in terms of R&D and choosing missions). This is just cynical re-use of a fondly remembered name.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah the idea of it as a fps seems shit, i loved controlling all my wee hoods.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 3, 2011)

me and my mates always imagined a mod of it that used northern irish paramilitaries, would have been awesome!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 3, 2011)

all i know is the command and conquer fps was awesome and so this will be too.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 3, 2011)

was the command and conquer fps not renowned as shit... or is that you're point?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds a bit shit tbh. Syndicate was a great game and I'm not really a huge fan of FPSs so it's a bit disappointing that's what it's going to be. Doubt I'll be getting this one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh man I used to love this game! Kind feel it's lost some charm losing the side angle view though and going FPS...but hey ho that's life!


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 3, 2011)

It'll be great, it has the same name as that game i used to like


----------



## Sunray (Oct 3, 2011)

The logical conclusion to all this is that Facebook will be ported to FPS.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 3, 2011)

I hope they still have those cool cars.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2011)

Sunray said:


> The logical conclusion to all this is that Facebook will be ported to FPS.



Heh ZuckerDoom


----------



## no-no (Oct 5, 2011)

Wasted opportunity, they should have left it as it was and spruced up the graphics, given it a multiplayer online mode.

Should've ended up something like Company of Heroes, it's pretty hard to get excited about fps these days.


----------

